# Avatar Requests



## *Lady Arwen*

Post your requests for avatars here. 


Please do not use an avatar I made for another person.
Please post you requests here and do not PM me all the time,
You must have more than 40 posts to request an avatar.


How to get your avatar working.( You ca only use avatars after you have more than 100 posts)

1- Go to your "User Control Panel", click here to go there.
2- Click on "Edit Opitons"
3- Go to the bottom of the page were you will see writen 
"Avatar"
"More info..."
Next to that there will be a button that says "Change Avatar", click it.
4- On "Custom Avatars" click "Yes", then on "You can enter an URL of your avatar:" enter the URL(web adress) I gave you and click "Submit Modifications"
5- Your avatar should be working now if you have any problems PM me, if the avatar is mine.

*Lady Arwen*


----------



## Narsil

Still doing avatars? 

If you could size this one to fit I'd greatly appreciate it.  For some reason I keep getting that it's too large. I guess it's greater than 80x80 pixels.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Here you go.


----------



## Alatar

Does anyone have a picture of a blue wizzard?


----------



## Ithrynluin

I have one, but since I am a blue wizard myself, I will selfishly hold on to it.  

Try searching google for images...


----------



## Alatar

I have but with no result, you may rember a while back my avatar was a blue wizzard...well gandalf in blue but i worked.


----------



## Ithrynluin

This is the avatar I was using way back when, don't know if you like it, and it's quite small...


----------



## Alatar

Thanks for that, but here is a problem, this is to big can somone shrink it, as i am working on the computer in my room, and it only has paint, and the forum will not acept them.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Narsil said:


> Still doing avatars?
> 
> If you could size this one to fit I'd greatly appreciate it.  For some reason I keep getting that it's too large. I guess it's greater than 80x80 pixels.



Hey Narsil,

I downloaded your sword avatar and Photoshopped it to an 80 pixel width. Send me a note to [email protected], and I'll send it back to you as an attachment.

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Alatar said:


> Thanks for that, but here is a problem, this is to big can somone shrink it, as i am working on the computer in my room, and it only has paint, and the forum will not acept them.



Alatar, I Photoshopped your avatar to the right size. Email me at [email protected] and I'll send it back to you as an attachment.

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar

Alatar, if you get a Photobucket account (it's FREE!), you can upload pictures and shrink them yourself. Very convenient.


Just so you know.


----------



## Narsil

Ithrynluin said:


> Here you go.



I missed this one!  Problem solved! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Gúthwinë

Could you get Cloud from Final Fantasy?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Warrior93 said:


> Could you get Cloud from Final Fantasy?



Is this one to your liking:


----------



## e.Blackstar

Do you like this one?

I'll freely admit that I didn't make it...


----------



## Ingwë

I don't know whether he made them or not but I just want to mention that I love these pictures. I like the hair of Ithy's picture. Blackstar, your is good, too. 
But Ithy and Nóm always make beautiful pictures. 
Here are a few avatars that was made by Nóm for me (for other forum).
Link


----------



## Forgotten Path

Can you make the animated avatars? I'd love to have one.


----------



## Gúthwinë

Thanks!


----------



## Ingwë

Forggoten Path said:


> Can you make the animated avatars? I'd love to have one.


Who do you ask? Your post is next mine but do you ask me? I cannot make animated avatars. I don't have such programs on my computer  and I can't draw. Sorry. I found my avatar in the net. Absolutely by chance. But there are many users who can make


----------



## e.Blackstar

Gee I hope this isn't considered spam advertising...  

This site is a quiz site, but many of the quizzes on the page provided  are icon quizes. Tres amusing. Some of them need to be shrunk slightly to fit, but that's easy enough.

edit---Possible content warning. Watch your back.


----------



## Forgotten Path

I guess I was just asking anyone, Ingwe.


----------



## Firawyn

Any chance I could get a avatar that has both my 'parents' on it? (Eowyn and Faramir)

Thanks!


----------



## e.Blackstar

One sec...*scuttles off*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Okay, this is the best I can do, sorry. A lot of the E/F pictures are either drawn, or they're screencaps and my program won't let me edit them.  


Do you like it?


----------



## Gúthwinë

I know I asked before but...is there anyway(anyone) I could get A Boromir and Faramir avatar?


----------



## e.Blackstar

How're these? (They were the only two pictures of the pair that I could find.)


----------



## Forgotten Path

How about these of Faramir and Boromir?
From google image search.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Or these of Faramir and Eowyn?


----------



## e.Blackstar

What photo program do you have FP? Because I found all those pictures but so many of them are so looooong that I had trouble shrinking them. 




edit---just so you know FP, those ones are still too big. They're in the 100s of pixels.


----------



## Forgotten Path

I didn't use a photo program. When you do a google image search, you get a bunch of little thumbnails instead of the full picture. I just right click and save the small picture.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Really?

Because when I try to do that my computer automatically saves it in the big form.


----------



## Firawyn

e.Blackstar said:


> Okay, this is the best I can do, sorry. A lot of the E/F pictures are either drawn, or they're screencaps and my program won't let me edit them.
> 
> 
> Do you like it?



SWEET! I love it! How do I make it my avi?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Right click on it and select "save image" (sorry but I don't think the URL link works). save it to your computer. Then go to user CP and the Edit Avatar box. Click "browse" and upload that picture (whatever you saved it as). Voila!


----------



## Firawyn

you really are wonderful, my friend. Thanks again!


----------



## Forgotten Path

e.Blackstar said:


> Really?
> 
> Because when I try to do that my computer automatically saves it in the big form.



Hmm- don't know. I was using Microsoft photoshop to shrink the Argonath for my avatar. I think it only works on .jpg extensions, though. You can't do a whole lot on it either.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I have a small (and relatively useless) Fujufilm photo program on my computer for my digital camera, so I usually use that to shrink it to about 200 pixels, and then use my Photobucket account to shrink it the rest of the way.


----------



## Ingwë

I want to ask you for help...
My avatar is an animation. When I try to save it I save only one of its pictures. Probably I would want to change my avatar for a while but I don't want to lost this one. Can you help me?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Where'd you get it? Was it custom-made?


----------



## celebnaurwen

I tried saving your av to my computer; it appeared to only be a single image when I opened it in photo viewer, but when I uploaded it to Photobucket the animation was back. The animation should be preserved if you wish to re-upload it as your av later, you just can't see it with the program on your coomp. I think. That's the way animated .gif files have always worked for me, at least.

Edited to add: Here's a link to it, if you want proof.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v729/pendragon2008/?action=view&current=avatar6261_5.gif


----------



## Ingwë

e.Blackstar said:


> Where'd you get it? Was it custom-made?


No, I just found it somewhere in the net...

Thank you, *Celebnaurwen*  Now I must look for new avatar


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*runs in with photobucket and other things clattering behind her* 

Anyone looking for avies? Want anything special? Frodo, Arwen, a cat, wolf, space...? Darn nearly anything?! I can probably help get ya something. 

Want to see a bit of what I've done so far?

http://www.livejournal.com/users/aracelebearwen/1766.html

There are only a few there right now... But I plan on adding to that lot as I feel like it. =^.^= I've kept a few back as well. 

Basically, ask and ye shall receive. (to a point    )


----------



## celebnaurwen

Oooh, very pretty! Especially the flames. I've just started playing with av-making, but most of mine are Stargate-related.


----------



## spirit

Anyone want to help cutting this image down to the right size?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v463/telperaca/Ava.jpg


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Do you just want it fitted then? 

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/Ava1.jpg


----------



## spirit

Thankyou!!  Yep, I just needed it fitted.


----------



## HLGStrider

I want a new kitty avatar! Does anyone have anything that would further my "cat in love" theme?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Would something such as this purrrrhaps work? If you like, I can do a few other things with it, but simple isn't too bad for such as that. I didn't even sign it... But I did put it together... *happy purr* You like?

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/catlove.jpg

=^.^=


----------



## HLGStrider

Elgee loves the kitties! Thanks!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It was my pleasure melady. *bows with an artistic flourish* 

=^.^*=


----------

